# Any Marriott owner who can rent 2 nights 10/9 and 10/10 @Custom House (Boston)?



## dlpearson (Sep 23, 2021)

I know it's a long shot--trying to piece together a very last minute trip.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 24, 2021)

Did you try Marriott.com ?


----------



## jtp1947 (Sep 26, 2021)

Columbus Day/Indigenous People's Day weekend.  Lots of hotels sold out or very expensive.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 26, 2021)

I checked and there's no availability at all for DC Points usage during the holiday weekend nor the entire month of October; no surprise considering it's the height of leaf-peeping season. If there were it'd cost at least (with the best 35% last-minute discount for the highest-tier owners) 750 DC Points for the two nights, not a good return for an owner if you're looking to pay the $115/night limit of this forum.



GrayFal said:


> Did you try Marriott.com ?



I also checked Marriott.com and there's limited availability for a cash stay at +/- $700 per night, no availability using Bonvoy Points or Free Night Certificates. (This is relevant only if the OP books directly through marriott.com, considering that Marriott, Int'l - the hotel company - does not allow private rentals of cash/Bonvoy stays.)


----------



## dlpearson (Sep 26, 2021)

Thank you, everyone, for your help and suggestions.  Looks like we'll be staying in the 'burbs (no problem).  I suspected a last-minute October weekend would be a long-shot.  And I just realized the Boston Marathon is Monday the 11th (another reason for non-availability and/or sky-high prices)!


----------

